
Private subscription to sites: anonymous, boosting efficiency, running locally - max93
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/private-subscribe/jbpfefeppianfhnmpnhoeffmdcfghfol?hl=zh-TW
======
max93
Just an old free tool I made back to 2016.

Private subscription to sites: anonymous, boosting efficiency, running locally

Why do you need this extension?

    
    
      Some sites update occasionally and you want to know the updates without checking the sites every day or week.
    
      You want to subscribe to a site anonymously / without providing a email / without a sign up / no subscription function for the site.
    

What is good about this extension?

    
    
      free.
    
      The scraping is decentralized, running locally.
    

How does it work?

    
    
      After you specify the content for subscription, it scrapes and checks for updates automatically , every 2 hours.

